# Rockstar rims fitting question



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Around town I have seen the same kind of cruze as mine. But that one has rockstar rims I was wondering has anyone on these forums have the rockstar rims and what size are they and will they fit on a wheel pattern of 5x105, if so can someone link me to those rims . Thank you


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=5x105+Rockstar+Rims+

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------

